# "A" Class Bed in a Panel Van Conversion



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

I've just read about the La Strada Trento in the June MMM. Does any one know of a any other panel van conversion that has an a class type bed?


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes - mine does! HRZ Holiday Dream on Mercedes 2.2. 
But see also:

La Strada Regent L on Mercedes, 
Westphalia Big Nugget XL, on Transit, 
CZ Reisemobile on at least 2 models, (Merc + Fiat) 
plus various Possls, etc. 

Nearly all are German Panel vans, no-one here makes them to my knowledge. I believe there is a Hymercar van in circulation, but don't know whether it has a drop down. As far as I know, only the Westphalias and La Strada are available in RHD.

Hope this helps.

Smick


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Went to see a SEA a few years ago, Sloop 5 or 7 or something like that. Was at Newark dealers.

Sue


----------



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

yup, mine has a drop down double and fixed rear double.....I say mine, but as the DVLA still haven't registered it yet, its still at the dealers


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Sea sloop 5 has the drop down bed
Last were made in 2006
Adria with the extra high roof is the nearest new equivalent from the same group of company's


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

One other that springs to mind is the Concorde Compact which you can get in RHD if thats an issue.

If it were me and I had lots of dosh i'd be off across the channel for a CS, the build quality is superb along with the HRZ's Smick mentions.

Pete


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Thought I'd just point out that my HRZ Holiday Dream is now up for sale - see Classified ads...or is that not allowed?


----------

